# Question for coaches?



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

Never had one like that. I would politely suggest they work with another coach. Possibly by saying something along the lines of "I believe after working with you, another coach may benefit you more than I can. If you would like to keep receiving your coaching from me, I will gladly continue to work with you, but I think someone else may connect with you and your shooting better than I can." If the student opts to stay with you, suck it up and act as if you like them and give your best effort to them just like every other student, if they leave, that is fine too. I came up with this after thinking over it for a while in the past. Luckily I have never encountered this before.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

You know I recently had a temp student that I believe he felt like he knew more than me. I don't let it bother me. Maybe Im too technical. Don't really care. I have have several national champions under my belt, so my methods are tried and true. Very similar to a lot of top level coaches.

Let the student pick the coach. That's my exact words. 

Ive spent my money on lots of training and tears. Too many want microwave success. It is what it is.

Allen, just stay professional and tell them to take a hike.

Stay true to the sport.


----------



## Jordan g. (Apr 4, 2016)

i would just suck it up your there to help them get better not to be friends with them


----------



## 00rodney (Feb 9, 2015)

aread you coaching my kid lol


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

my .02...... i never had one... but i have had a local known cheater who likes to run his mouth .get under my skin. he was always trying to get info out of me.[ i cant stand cheaters, liars thief's] so i just played stupid . or feed him bits and pieces of false info so he leave me alone.. even if he paid my fee x10 i would not help this guy. you know the type, a person who will do ANYTHING to get attention or win.known local cheat, club cheat, asa cheat asa thief . whos never made any asa wins,. but struts around like hes top dog...makes me sick him and his kid both.....as far a parents goes i dont take many kids anymore, but i have had a few parents question me that think they know more. so i just tell them its your time so lets set down and get all of your questions answered..so i can continue teaching without any distractions every 2 minutes..that pretty much takes care of all issues. i have had 1 woman who got pretty upset when i told her,shes gotta take of the 10 inch stiletto high heels and shoot bare footed . had one who smelled so bad it was all i could do not to throw up. . had one who i almost got upset with was a guy who had to take a break every 20 min to smoke his pot...when i figured out what was going on i stopped the lesson . later i found out after he sent me a e-mail saying he was sorry.. and found out he had cancer and only had a short time to live. so i sent him his money back. i couldn't figure out how he got that through the airport, but later found out he had family here.[ RIP BUDDY].when you deal with the public you gotta be prepared for anything. but you gotta be a professional and act like one at all times.............


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for the responses everyone!! 

I ended up referring the student to another local coach who is much better with kids than I am. I usually like kids, but this one just got to me. He was rude to his mother & that really turned me off from both of them. Him for doing it and her for putting up with it.

Maybe my attitudes are too old fashion to coach modern kids. I think that I will do like Mike and take very few of them from now on. My main motivation for coaching archery is that the best way to really something is to teach it. I sure don't make enough money at it to put up with rude brats.

Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

now i see what went on allen, you did the right thing...i never put up with poor sportsmanship NEVER..


----------

